# Sports that you play.



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Sep 18, 2008)

I'd like to know what some people do.

-Swimming
-Cross country


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 18, 2008)

I like netball, rounders and badminton especially. 

I used to be good at athletics but I have stupidly short legs D: I used to swim and dive - though I say it myself, I was awesome at diving - a lot, but I'm too self-concious to wear anything less than a t-shirt and board shorts when people might see me, so I can't swim properly anymore. Pathetic, I know.


----------



## Silversnow (Sep 19, 2008)

I, uh, don't know if this counts as a sport, but I have a second degree blackbelt in karate.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Sep 19, 2008)

I've never done a sport in my entire life. I hate sports. :D


----------



## Keltena (Sep 19, 2008)

I play tennis, and I used to play basketball. I'm also a blackbelt in karate.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 19, 2008)

Football, but not for a team. Just during breaks.


----------



## Minish (Sep 19, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> I like netball, rounders and badminton especially.
> 
> I used to be good at athletics but I have stupidly short legs D: I used to swim and dive - though I say it myself, I was awesome at diving - a lot, but I'm too self-concious to wear anything less than a t-shirt and board shorts when people might see me, so I can't swim properly anymore. Pathetic, I know.


This is basically me. xD
Netball and rounders are the only sports I enjoy, and I'm also good at badminton.
And I do like swimming, but I'm way too self-conscious to wear a swimming costume any more. It really annoys my family. X3


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 19, 2008)

I used to swim until I realized our local pool was fucking filthy.
Now I'm going to start going to the gym. I do enjoy ice-skating, but I mostly like to watch.


----------



## DeadAccount (Sep 19, 2008)

I ice-skate some weekends, do athletics in school and used to play hockey.


----------



## eevee_em (Sep 19, 2008)

I used to play soccer, but then I outgrew the Y's little league, and then I got out if shape, so now I don't play soccer to much.


----------



## Mercury (Sep 19, 2008)

Swimming
Water Polo
Football (soccer)
Rugby (I want to kill this sport)
Athletics (400 and 800 metres)

So yeah I'm quite active.


----------



## CNiall (Sep 19, 2008)

The only sports I do are those I do in school (\o/), which are association football (ugh, hate), basketball (see football) and hockey (we haven't done enough of this for me to form any real opinion, but it seems decent on first impressions). We do basic weight training too, but that isn't a sport iirc.


----------



## Rwr4539 (Sep 19, 2008)

Whenever I get the chance to, swimming.


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 19, 2008)

I don't really like sports all that much, but I do cross country, swimming, and track at school, and then up until fairly recently I did fencing outside of school.


----------



## Adnan (Sep 19, 2008)

-Cricket
-Hockey
-Soccer
-Swimming
-Rugby


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Sep 20, 2008)

When I was in elementary and middle school I played soccer, but after eighth grade I was too old for the outside-of-school league I was in. Then my only option was the school team, which maybe someday I'll join, but all the sports at my school are everyday, and that's sometimes too much for me.

I was in tennis last year. I like tennis, but it's the same deal, it's every day. *sigh* Plus I'm pretty out of shape, so I got tired really quick. xD;


----------



## Renteura (Sep 20, 2008)

I played lacrosse from when I was 6-8.

But then I sold my soul to the internet.


----------



## octobr (Sep 20, 2008)

Ballet pointe tap hiphop contemporary and a few exercise classes thanks bye.


----------



## Abwayax (Sep 20, 2008)

does Tetris count? because I rock at Tetris


----------



## Old Catch (Sep 20, 2008)

I had a blue belt in Ju-jitsu, but our dojeng closed and since then:
-nothing.


----------



## Alexi (Sep 20, 2008)

I swim regularly during the summer (and hopefully for the rest of the year if I can get my pool to heat) and whatever I'm forced to in PE. PE is a draaaaag...

Although I was brilliant at 1080 Degree Avalanche :D


----------



## Akai Safaia (Sep 20, 2008)

When I was in middle and high school, I used to do cross country and track. I did gymnastics when I was in elementary school and dance (wish I never quit gymnastics.. >.<).

EDIT: If there's a duplicate of this message, please delete. I don't see one on my screen, but my computer had locked up on me and it mentioned something about a duplicate.


----------



## Old Catch (Sep 22, 2008)

The first one was a typo. Everywhere I've been calls it 'ju-jitsu'. The second one is correct in my school. Why would I have picked random letters to call the school...?

Anyway, fixed.


----------



## Vyraura (Sep 24, 2008)

I run cross country (I have a varsity jacket but we have 14 seniors so guess who's not even #8 yet -.-) in the fall and track in the spring (excepting last year). I don't have time for anything else however much I would love a sport with easier competitions like soccer.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Calling all cross country nerds
I'd like to know your best 5K.
Mine's 27:41, I think. I remember I got mono the next week and was put out. :|

edit and also swimming nerds what events.
200 IM, 500 free, and 100 breast. The free relay team(s) that I'm on have a high chance of going to state, also.


----------

